# Rattling noise on cold start for 2006 X-Trail SE



## canabiz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello folks, I am glad to find this place.

I bought a 2006 X-Trail SE used a few months ago at 69K. I have gone through 2 oil changes since and the car is now at 78K. Lately, on cold starts, the car will make a rattling noise and the noise will continue for a bit as i back the car up and start driving. The noise typically disappears about 2, 3 minutes after I am on the road.

Just wondering if this is something that you folks have experienced and the cause of it. Right now, it's more of a nuisance than anything but I will be sure to have somebody look at it at the next oil change.

Many thanks.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I have an 06 which I bought used in May with 60,000km and just started having the same problem. It is getting worse. I think it might be the heat shield.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Called my dealer and it'll cost $60 to remove or reclamp the heat shield.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow $60.00 for a simple job? For me all my mechanic had to do was bend the heat shield back and I have had no problems for 2 years now. Dealers are such a rip.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi
Had this 2-3 years ago; in my case it was the rear exhaust/muffler box with a loose internal baffle plate making the noise. As the box heats up the plate expands causing the noise to disappear. When you cold start again and you hear the noise, quickly put in neutral, jump out and grip the rear end of the exhaust pipe with the hand. If this affects the noise you will know the cause! 

Regards


----------



## canabiz (Jul 7, 2010)

It is indeed the heat shield guys. This is no longer an issue. Thanks to all who have provided your input!


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Did you remove it? Did you do it yourself?


----------



## canabiz (Jul 7, 2010)

Do Bamboo said:


> Did you remove it? Did you do it yourself?


No this is part of an inspection done by the local garage (brakes, tires etc). Cost me $50. I was going to jack the car up and do it myself but decide otherwise.

The tech removed this piece close to the exhaust. He said it's a very common problem and he does not understand why car manufacturers put the piece there.

Hope it helps!


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

Man $60 is so expensive for that kind of work.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I went to Speedy & had it re-clamped it for $20. They suggested not removing it.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the exact same problem - had the rattling noise. I was able to clamp it myself ($2.00 to buy the clamp at home Hardware (Canada)).

How to Fix Catalytic Converter Heat Shield Rattle | eHow.com


----------

